# Stop in a pub wearing pyjamas like JD from Scrubs



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you guys know the Scrubs Episode where JD stops in a pup wearing pyjama? My mate and me wanna do this soon!!! :lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't seen Scrubs, but it sounds like fun. Will you be posting pictures?^^


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Awes0me!!! Y0u will have a blast! My sis and myself wanted t0 d0 s0mething mem0rable f0r my m0m's birthday. I came up with the idea t0 blind f0ld her and g0 t0 the thrift st0re. She had n0 idea what was in st0re f0r her..after we g0t there we take 0ff the blindf0ld and we all pick 0ut s0mething f0r each-0ther and the pers0n Has t0 wear it! 0hh.. it was crazy! I was wearing a scratchy 70's shirt with a hidde0us 8o's Floral print Blazer. 0h wait it gets better... I was wearing "golf" pastel plaid pants. We went t0 the Mall and a another st0re. It was s0 freeing and fun! I mean if I c0uld muster up the c0urage t0 d0 this, I am capable 0f mastering 0ther things! My sisters friend said she wants in 0n the acti0n next time. Ir0nicly she suffers fr0m panic attacks!

0h yeah, my M0m actually came up with 0ur next adventure, we are g0ing t0 get dressed up f0r pr0m...and g0 0ut t0 eat where 0ther pr0m kids are having dinner! L0l we are g0ing t0 have a blast, and my sisters friend that has panic attacks... said she wants t0 d0 it!! S0 if y0u see s0me adult girls all dressed up f0r pr0m, when y0u kn0w they aren't really g0ing t0 0ne.... That's us!!!


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Will you be posting pictures?^^


should I?


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

You mean the time Dr. Cox drags JD in his onesie from his apartment and they sit in a bar?

Haha I loved that scene, it was pretty funny. Yeah you totally should do it



> should I?


You should definitely take some pictures! 
Will you be wearing a onesie or a twosie?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

HAHHA, I saw two guys come into the local pub tonight wearing pyjamas. 

I was too pissed off to laugh because the **** heads wouldn't accept my free drink card which I purchased two weeks ago. *******S!


----------

